

Making Historic Software Eternal - raldu
https://www.newschallenge.org/challenge/libraries/submissions/making-historic-software-eternal

======
bencollier49
This is a great project, but preserving the original hardware for as many
people as possible is very important too. Few of these games "feel" the same
when they're emulated, for whatever reason.

Actually loading a game up on a C64 and playing it on a Kempston is a very
different thing. I'd like my children to experience that; perhaps it's vanity.

